# Can You Help Identify This Vintage Track Bike



## Handyman (Apr 26, 2015)

I recently picked up this vintage track bike but have absolutely no idea who made it.  What I can tell you is that it has an extremely lightweight frame that is in fantastic strait and undamaged condition.  It has a early Chater Lea bottom bracket and pedal arms although it now sports a Schwinn Paramount chainring with a great looking block chain.   It has a set of narrow “High V” profile wood racing wheels with a BSA rear track hub and a front hub with very faint script that I can’t make out.  It also has a very nice looking Major Taylor handlebar stem with drop bars.  The seat is a Persons Majestic racer.  Somewhere along the line the lugs were highlighted with a silver paint.  Serial # on the seat tube is 2543.  That said, an interesting bike although not quite my thing. 
 Pete in Fitchburg

View attachment 211119

View attachment 211127

View attachment 211126

View attachment 211125

View attachment 211124

View attachment 211123

View attachment 211122

View attachment 211121

View attachment 211120

View attachment 211128


----------



## redline1968 (Apr 26, 2015)

Awesome bike defiantly a track looks to be early 00's the  numbers on side seat tube  is interesting possibly BSA, pierce or iver j. They all had them on the seat tube.  For  iver check the 3 badge hole config to be sure. nice bike I do like it.. A great score what ever the brand is.


----------



## SirMike1983 (Apr 26, 2015)

I also tend to think it's a rather early frame. The lugs indeed look similar to those from Birmingham, but that rear drop out is American style.


----------



## redline1968 (Apr 26, 2015)

Agree my instincts says English with the lugs and #'s on seat tube.


----------



## corbettclassics (Apr 27, 2015)

Hi Pete,

A friend sent me some picture a couple weeks ago asking questions on this bike as they also wanted to buy it.

Here is an excellent example that the badge was "possibly" robbed from this frame just because the badge was
cool and should be in their cabinet.  Frame was probably stripped of parts, someone decided to put 1930's parts
on an early 1900 frame and now it becomes a mystery bike with all the wrong period stuff ( except stem )

Definitely has a lot of holes for a head badge.  I'm sure it can be nailed down eventually. 

Replied to your e-mail too..


----------



## bulldog1935 (Apr 27, 2015)

nothing to add except thanks for showing - great photos !


----------



## Handyman (Apr 28, 2015)

I'm starting to lean towards early 1900's frame and possibly BSA........................any other thoughts? Pete in Fitchburg


----------

